# school's



## falconer (May 27, 2009)

Hi can someone please help me with finding good websites that list schools in italy that are both english and italian speaking?


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

falconer said:


> Hi can someone please help me with finding good websites that list schools in italy that are both english and italian speaking?


any region in particular?


----------



## falconer (May 27, 2009)

Hi 

Thank you for your reply, yes we are looking in the Lombardia, Naples, Lake Garda and Como areas.

John


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

falconer said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your reply, yes we are looking in the Lombardia, Naples, Lake Garda and Como areas.
> 
> John


St. Louis School

check this out but as far as I know is a private school and it's expensive. Don't know if you have a budget limit or you prefer private or public school. bear in mind that in Italy it's not like the USA, public school are as good as the private or even better.


----------



## falconer (May 27, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for that, but we already looked at that school and the fees were silly we just want to put the children into good italian public schools not private but everytime we try to look up schools in that region we just keep getting the private international schools and not a list of italian public schools!


----------



## Mariagrazia (May 25, 2009)

try the link to :
nonsolocap.it/scuole/

there is a list of all state schools.
I am not sure Scuole Pubbliche are bilingual.
But I belive most schools teach english.
Hope this helps.
If you have already found what you are looking for, please let me know.


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

Mariagrazia said:


> try the link to :
> nonsolocap.it/scuole/
> 
> there is a list of all state schools.
> ...


Like mariagrazia said it's quite difficoult to find public school that are also bilingual. I searched a lot yeasterday but I found only private institutes....:juggle:


----------



## falconer (May 27, 2009)

Thank you very much to both of you for looking, that website was great but it does not show any web site information do you know if any of the state schools in italy have websites you can look at? and if so do you know the web address?


----------



## Mariagrazia (May 25, 2009)

have you tried to contact the council directly?
They will be able to give you all the details.
I don't believe that many schools would have a website.
Best bet is to contact the school's head and arrange a visit. 
Gine, July there will be exams, admin staff will be working, so you might be able to talk to somebody. Do you speak Italian??


----------



## Mariagrazia (May 25, 2009)

I found: insight -Italy
It's an agency that helps people to move to italy and offer a variety of services, of course there will be a charge. I have never used them, 
Why don't you email them for advise and ask how much it would cost for them to find you a school.

Your case is quite difficult. we don't know where you are going to move, we don't know the age of your children, the search is too generic....
not easy to search the web with so little details.


----------



## falconer (May 27, 2009)

Our children are 8 and 11 and we are mostly intrested in the lombardia region, thanks for the advice and i will contact the council etc on monday.


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

*looking for public schools in italy*

hi 
i too am looking for public schools in italy, more in toscana. 
i have looked up publiche scuola in the italian yellow pages. not many have websites, you need to call them and have info sent out or if you can visit them. if you dont speak italian ask someone who does to call for you.
hope this helps a bit.


----------

